# What to do about neighboring lawns?



## bbroderi (Jun 9, 2021)

I've got neighbors on one side of me and a vacant low-lying lot on the opposite side. The neighbors don't take care of their yard (crab grass and nutsedge galore), and the open lot is full of every weed imaginable. What do you guys do to prevent these lawns from invading? So far, I've just been treating weeds with pre and post emergents about 10 feet beyond my property line hoping it slows the spread.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I do basically the same thing and try to keep a DMZ between my lawn and the neighbors.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe go ask the neighbors if you can treat some of their weeds? Maybe they need help?

With their approval- If they don't care, treat far enough in, that you can protect your time and work.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You either need their permission to treat their property, or you design your game plan around constant weed pressure. Weeds are easy if your timing and product selection are on-point and you are proactively treating vs reactively.


----------



## bbroderi (Jun 9, 2021)

We had a couple weeks of 90+ days without any rain and their yard went brown. Maybe the next time it happens I'll just glypho half their yard so they don't have to worry about having to pay to have it cut once a month like they currently do.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

I would treat the border with some kind of preemergent and then spot treat any weeds that pop up with a sprayer. I treat the border with my neibor's yard with a combination of Tenacity and Weed B Gone. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

My up wind neighbor is a nice guy that does not like lawn work. The guy behind him is very busy with many children and he needs a bigger lot to store 4 wheelers, a boat, a trailer and an RV. I planted a hedge on the property line a few years ago to stop the dandelion seeds from blowing to my yard. I let the hedge grow taller to block out his back neighbor. The hedge has reduced the amount of sunlight on my lawn that has reduced the amount of grass in that area.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

My neighbor has a bad poa problem and the other day asked me what it is. I explained to him your F'd politley lol. 
The irony is that on his other side he treats his neighbor who completly neglects.

This is one reason I pursued provista. Even if I fixed his poa problem, all it takes is his lawn services to come by and F it all up and or blow weed seeds on my side.

Point is, I think whether they mow them selves or not changes the approach


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Weed control and a thick lawn to provide a natural barrier of entry.

One neighbor might legitimately be growing a clover lawn, and the other dandelions. My lawn/property line has held up pretty well this year, especially from where it started (~65%+ weeds). I can pretty much just hand pull the weeds that come up or creep in at this point.

Now, if I can figure out how to control my own Poa problem in the backyard, that would be great.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> Weed control and a thick lawn to provide a natural barrier of entry.
> 
> One neighbor might legitimately be growing a clover lawn, and the other dandelions. My lawn/property line has held up pretty well this year, especially from where it started (~65%+ weeds). I can pretty much just hand pull the weeds that come up or creep in at this point.
> 
> Now, if I can figure out how to control my own Poa problem in the backyard, that would be great.


Anuew is great at controlling Poa.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@LittleBearBermuda This is what I have heard. I need to do some research. I mow at 3.5" so the Poa seed heads are a real issue. So far, I just occasionally bag mow at 2.75" but it pretty much scalps the TTTF at that HOC, which is not ideal.


----------

